# AoC-Accounts bei Ebay werden knapp und teuer



## AoC-Spasshaber (6. Januar 2009)

Interesse an Aoc steigt belegbar!

Ich verfolge seit Monaten mittels einiger Tools bei Ebay die Account-Verkäufe, weil ich mir mal nen 80er zulegen wollte. Es ist auffällig, dass es immer weniger Accounts zu verkaufen gibt. Und die wenigen, die angeboten werden, werden immer teuerer! Konnte man früher noch eine 80er Bärenschaminf für knappe 10 Euro bekommen XXX, so kostet heute ein Dämonologe Level 80 schon über 70 Euro XXX
Zur Zeit werden nur noch drei Accounts gehandelt, morgen abend wird es aller Voraussicht nach nur noch ein einziger sein:
XXX
Das bedeutet: Die Ware wird knapp, weil viele sie behalten (um zu spielen). Dadurch steigt der Preis für die knappen Waren, die noch angeboten werden da viele sie besitzen möchten.

Ich schliesse daraus: Wer AoC hat, verkauft es nicht (mehr)! Wer es haben möchte, zahlt gern mehr dafür als noch vor drei Monaten!

Fazit: AoC macht Spaß!

Hier die Quellen zum Nachprüfen (hab hoffentlich die meisten Nicht-Games gelöscht):

Artikelnummer	Artikelname	 Aktuelles Gebot 	Gebote (Anzahl)		Ende (Datum)
	Age of Conan HoX 80 - Account + FREIE SPIELZEIT *UNCUT*	            33,50 &#8364; 	0		24.09.2008 20:19
	Age of Conan Account 45  Uncut	             2,00 &#8364; 	5		25.09.2008 01:58
	Age of Conan Account - German Cut Version - LvL 67 HoX	            12,50 &#8364; 	6		25.09.2008 16:15
	Age of Conan Account + LvL 44 Barbar + Kriegsnashorn	             5,50 &#8364; 	2		25.09.2008 19:00
	Age of Conan - CE - nur 3 Tage	            54,60 &#8364; 	4		25.09.2008 19:32
	Age of Conan Collectors Edition - Deutsch	            11,61 &#8364; 	8		25.09.2008 20:04
	Age of Conan Acount LvL76 Necro+Pre Order+Kriegsnashorn	            23,50 &#8364; 	8		25.09.2008 20:22
	Age of Conan Account	             1,50 &#8364; 	2		25.09.2008 23:08
	Age Of Conan, BARBAR 80, Episches Equip über 100g	                 -   &#8364; 	0		27.09.2008 02:08
Age of conan Account..	             1,00 &#8364; 	1		27.09.2008 09:49
	AoC Age of Conan: UNCUT Account + Assassine fast lvl 80	            49,50 &#8364; 	9		27.09.2008 17:57
	Age of Conan Account	                 -   &#8364; 	0		27.09.2008 21:26
	Age of Conan Account - LVL80 Dunkler Templer	                 -   &#8364; 	0		28.09.2008 00:55
	Age of Conan Account mit lvl 64 Waldi ohne Spiel	             1,00 &#8364; 	3		28.09.2008 14:00
	Age of Conan AOC CD-Key CD KEy Eu Version	            11,50 &#8364; 	6		28.09.2008 14:55
	Age of Conan - Account - EU UNCUT	            25,00 &#8364; 	2		28.09.2008 19:44
	Age Of Conan Account mit Nashorn + 8er Tasche	            26,67 &#8364; 	8		28.09.2008 19:45
	Age of Conan Account mit lvl 28 Barbar	            15,50 &#8364; 	10		28.09.2008 20:06
	Age of Conan lvl 80 Necro, lvl60 Bearshaman, Aries PvP	                 -   &#8364; 	0		29.09.2008 18:07
	Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures  + LvL 30 Assasine	            19,00 &#8364; 	1		30.09.2008 18:16
	Age of Conan / Hyborian Adventures	            13,50 &#8364; 	8		30.09.2008 21:15
	Age of Conan , AoC ACC LVL80 Wächter und ...	                 -   &#8364; 	0		30.09.2008 22:52
	Age of Conan Account	             3,83 &#8364; 	3		01.10.2008 19:54
	AOC Age of Conan Account Level 80 Eroberer Gutes Equip	            51,00 &#8364; 	10		01.10.2008 20:00
	Age Of Conan, BARBAR 80, Episches Equip über 100g	                 -   &#8364; 	0		02.10.2008 04:17
	Age of Conan, AoC, ACC, lvl 80, Barbar	            56,00 &#8364; 	9		02.10.2008 19:35
	Age of Conan	             1,00 &#8364; 	1		03.10.2008 11:22
	Age of Conan Account mit Lvl 80 Dämo	            20,50 &#8364; 	25		03.10.2008 20:03
	Age of Conan Collectors Edition UK + Killer Nashorn	                 -   &#8364; 	0		04.10.2008 19:00
	Age of Conan Account 73Hox + Twinks+CDs Uncut PreOrder!	            30,50 &#8364; 	8		05.10.2008 11:27
Age of Conan Account + LvL 30 Mitrapr.  + Kriegsnashorn	            15,51 &#8364; 	9		05.10.2008 17:58
Age of Conan - Account EU UNCUT Version	            20,00 &#8364; 	1		05.10.2008 19:32
	Age of Conan Account Waldläufer 80 deutsch uncut Asgard	                 -   &#8364; 	0		06.10.2008 19:25
	Age of Conan Pre Order- Account Zwei Level 80 Chars	            49,49 &#8364; 	14		06.10.2008 19:48
	Age of Conan lvl 80 Mitra Priest	            51,00 &#8364; 	2		10.10.2008 18:31
	Age of Conan Account mit Lvl 80 Dämo (Preorder)	            39,51 &#8364; 	7		11.10.2008 12:08
	Age of Conan (AoC) Account - LVL 80 Vollstrecker Sets	             8,16 &#8364; 	6		11.10.2008 17:20
	Age of Conan Neuer Account  inkl 30 Tage	            22,49 &#8364; 	1		12.10.2008 00:43
	Age of Conan - Collectors Edit. inc.Mammut und Nashorn	            88,51 &#8364; 	5		12.10.2008 10:47
	Age of Conan Acc. lvl 80 Wächter und lvl 80 HoX	            25,50 &#8364; 	4		12.10.2008 16:52
Age of  Conan Mammut	            25,00 &#8364; 	5		12.10.2008 17:06
	Age of Conan Collectors Edition + Lvl 80 Char + Extras	            50,00 &#8364; 	11		12.10.2008 19:00
	Age of Conan Account ikl. 80er Mitra Priester	            49,00 &#8364; 	2		12.10.2008 19:52
	Age of Conan Deutsch	             1,00 &#8364; 	2		12.10.2008 21:42
	Age of Conan | AoC | Killer / War Rhino Rare !!!!!	            51,00 &#8364; 	4		13.10.2008 06:00
	Age of Conan KILLER NASHORN EXLUSIV SELTEN EINZIGARTIG	            24,90 &#8364; 	2		15.10.2008 19:07
	Age of Conan Account  Mammut+Nashor +4 Karakter	            41,46 &#8364; 	8		16.10.2008 19:37
	Age of Conan AoC PreOrder C.E. Account Babar Dämonologe	            30,50 &#8364; 	5		19.10.2008 19:37
	Age of Conan AoC Account lvl 80 Barbar Pre Order	            30,50 &#8364; 	14		22.10.2008 18:12
	AoC Age of Conan Lvl 80 Necromancer Server Mitra	            29,00 &#8364; 	1		22.10.2008 18:36
	AoC Age of Conan Lvl 80 Vollstrecker Sets (ToS) Mitra	                 -   &#8364; 	0		22.10.2008 18:48
	Age of Conan Account	             8,01 &#8364; 	4		23.10.2008 12:53
	AGE OF CONAN Collectors Edition Account	          105,00 &#8364; 	14		23.10.2008 21:00
	AoC Age of Conan Lvl 80 Vollstrecker Sets (ToS) Mitra	            20,49 &#8364; 	2		24.10.2008 21:00
	Age of Conan Acc( UK) Collector's Edition mit Preoder	            21,50 &#8364; 	7		24.10.2008 21:00
	Age of Conan Acount	            25,00 &#8364; 	6		24.10.2008 22:48
	Age of Conan Account TOP	                 -   &#8364; 	0		25.10.2008 01:30
	Age of Conan AoC Account LVL 80 Wächter UK Uncut T1	            71,00 &#8364; 	27		26.10.2008 18:00
	Age of Conan Account	             8,00 &#8364; 	2		26.10.2008 19:45
	Age of Conan collectors Edition +LVL 73 Mitra Priester	            26,00 &#8364; 	10		27.10.2008 11:00
	Age of Conan Account	             5,00 &#8364; 	1		28.10.2008 13:18
	Age of Conan Account lvl 52 HoX inkl. Killernashorn	             3,95 &#8364; 	3		28.10.2008 18:28
	AoC Age of Conan  lvl 80 Bärenschamanin	            10,50 &#8364; 	5		29.10.2008 15:22
	Age of Conan Account Level 80 HoX + Barbar	                 -   &#8364; 	0		30.10.2008 09:32
	Age of Conan Account - lvl 80 Barbar - uncut PreOrder	            30,50 &#8364; 	9		30.10.2008 21:29
Age Of Conan CD Key AOC CD key EU unzensiert per E-Mail	             3,50 &#8364; 	2		30.10.2008 21:52
	AGE OF CONAN Collectors Edition Account	          167,80 &#8364; 	15		31.10.2008 17:38
	Age of Conan Aoc Account Assassine 80, Barbar 62 epic	            23,40 &#8364; 	5		01.11.2008 13:05
	AGE OF CONAN - NEUWERTIG inkl. Level 18 Charakter	            10,00 &#8364; 	10		01.11.2008 17:00
Age of Conan Acc( UK) Collector's Edition mit Preoder	            10,50 &#8364; 	6		01.11.2008 18:10
	Age of Conan Account Key AoC	            19,50 &#8364; 	12		01.11.2008 23:44
	Age of Conan 80 Mithrapriester	            26,50 &#8364; 	9		02.11.2008 20:00
	Age Of Conan account Level 21 + Kriegsmammut	            18,00 &#8364; 	8		02.11.2008 20:53
	Age Of Conan Account 80lvl HoX German Cut	            17,38 &#8364; 	4		02.11.2008 21:49
	Age Of Conan Account 80er Eroberer , 63er Set  usw.	                 -   &#8364; 	0		02.11.2008 23:23
	AoC Age of Conan Account Schami 80 Dämonologe 60 10Gold	             1,00 &#8364; 	1		03.11.2008 10:49
	Age of Conan (AoC) Account LvL 80 Waldläufer + 56 ToS	            24,99 &#8364; 	1		03.11.2008 17:36
	NEU - Age of Conan - Collectors Edition	            44,94 &#8364; 	15		03.11.2008 19:35
	Age of Conan Account - Lvl 80 Assa, Nashorn , Epics uvm	            65,00 &#8364; 	1		04.11.2008 21:03
	AGE OF CONAN riesen Fahne Banner Poster  NEU (Game)	            20,60 &#8364; 	10		05.11.2008 03:43
	AGE OF CONAN Online-Spiel NEU UNBEUTZT! OVP	            11,50 &#8364; 	10		06.11.2008 14:34
Age of Conan DE Account - Stufe 80 Bärenschamanin	            18,02 &#8364; 	8		09.11.2008 17:09
	Age of Conan PreOrder Acc lvl80 Mitra lvl80nekro	            29,50 &#8364; 	9		09.11.2008 18:00
	Age of Conan account 51er Bärenschamane Server Asura	             1,50 &#8364; 	2		09.11.2008 18:00
	Age of Conan Account, 80 ToS u. 80 DT, Pre-Order, Uncut	            50,00 &#8364; 	3		09.11.2008 19:00
	Age of Conan Account mit 6 Charakteren->3 chars auf 80	            73,00 &#8364; 	7		09.11.2008 19:32
	AOC Age of Conan Acc Account Lvl 80 Dämonologe	            30,50 &#8364; 	11		09.11.2008 20:49
	AoC Age of Conan Lvl 80 Vollstrecker Sets (ToS) Mitra	            29,00 &#8364; 	1		10.11.2008 18:37
	Age of Conan Account VOLLSTRECKER SET Level 80	            17,50 &#8364; 	4		10.11.2008 20:16
	Age of Conan Account uncut, Lvl 35 wächter	             1,00 &#8364; 	1		11.11.2008 19:10
	Age of Conan : Hyborian Adventures AOE	             1,00 &#8364; 	1		13.11.2008 20:27
Age Of Conan/ AOC 76er Wächter auf PVP Server Aries	                 -   &#8364; 	0		15.11.2008 12:39
	Age of Conan Account 55 lvl Mitra Priester	                 -   &#8364; 	0		16.11.2008 17:26
	Age of Conan Exclusives Ingame Item	             1,00 &#8364; 	1		18.11.2008 12:02
	Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures (Online)	                 -   &#8364; 	0		19.11.2008 14:21
Age of Conan Account uncut, Lvl 80 Wächter	            35,00 &#8364; 	15		19.11.2008 19:52
	Age of Conan Account Key	            10,50 &#8364; 	2		19.11.2008 20:00
	Age of Conan Account lvl 80 Barbar	             1,00 &#8364; 	2		20.11.2008 13:58
	Age of Conan Account EU	            10,50 &#8364; 	4		21.11.2008 13:26
Age of Conan Account UK	                 -   &#8364; 	0		21.11.2008 13:30
	Age of Conan Account lvl68Barbar UKversion-uncut	             5,50 &#8364; 	4		21.11.2008 15:22
	age of conan,in game item,neu unbenuzt ring,aoc,loot	             4,00 &#8364; 	3		21.11.2008 23:17
	Age of Conan Account	             1,00 &#8364; 	1		22.11.2008 09:33
	Age of Conan Account	                 -   &#8364; 	0		22.11.2008 09:40
	Age of Conan Collectors Edition UK + Killer Nashorn	            49,00 &#8364; 	1		22.11.2008 11:57
	Age of Conan Collectors Edition CE Nashorn AoC	            25,50 &#8364; 	9		23.11.2008 21:57
	Age of Conan Account, 80 Mitrapriester, und andere Top!	            26,50 &#8364; 	9		23.11.2008 23:05
Age of Conan Account Lvl 80 Dämonologe Lvl 40 Barbar	            71,71 &#8364; 	18		13.12.2008 21:00
	AGE OF CONAN riesen Fahne Banner Poster  NEU (Game)	            24,62 &#8364; 	7		18.12.2008 21:14


----------



## xdave78 (6. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn ich Dir grundsätzlich zustimme, dann bestimmt nicht wegen iwelchen ebay Statistiken. Ganausowenig wie dieses ominöse XFire - sagt das nur über bestimmte Gruppen was aus. XFire über Teenies und Coregamer und EBay ..tja..ka. 
Daraus kann man natürlich versuchen eine Theorie aufzustellen. Aber naja. Fragwürdig Fragwürdig wenn Du mich fragst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FC soll klotzen und nich kleckern dann setzt sich der positive Trend sicher fort. Dass immer neue Leute ins Spiel kommen ist nicht zu verleumden. Zur Zeit scheinbar sogar einige mehr als das Spiel verlassen.

Nichtsdestrotz würde ich mal spekulieren dass dieser Thread ob seiner Provokation für Nicht AOCler bestimmt bald wieder zu ist. Aber ICH WAR DABEI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Donmo (6. Januar 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> FC soll klotzen und nich kleckern dann setzt sich der positive Trend sicher fort. Dass immer neue Leute ins Spiel kommen ist nicht zu verleumden. Zur Zeit scheinbar sogar einige mehr als das Spiel verlassen.
> 
> Nichtsdestrotz würde ich mal spekulieren dass dieser Thread ob seiner Provokation für Nicht AOCler bestimmt bald wieder zu ist. Aber ICH WAR DABEI
> 
> ...


Stimme dir bei beidem zu. Wenn Funcom weiterhin den Content an den Start bringt, wird es auch wieder mehr Leute nach Hyborien ziehen. Allein hier im Forum sieht man immer mehr Spieler, die dem Spiel mal eine Chance geben wollen und es mal antesten. Das ist ein guter Trend, wie ich finde. Vielleicht lässt sich ja bald hier im Forum auch über Spielinhalte diskutieren.

@Topic: Find ich leider genauso unsachlich wie "Funcoms Aktie kostet nur noch nen Appel und nen Ei, das Spiel ist bald weg". Selbst wenn es vielleicht zutrifft, was du da sagst, es provoziert noch nur wieder Flames...


----------



## Noxiel (6. Januar 2009)

Links und Artikelnummern entfernt. 
Aus Spaß an der Freude lasse ich den Thread solange auf, bis er unsachlich und demagogisch wird. (Nach Einschätzung der User wirds vermutlich nicht allzu lange dauern)


----------



## Acuria (6. Januar 2009)

Klingt etwas Verallgemeinert für meinen Geschmack Mister Noxiel.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Januar 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Klingt etwas Verallgemeinert für meinen Geschmack Mister Noxiel.



In der Tat, also stelle ich den Satz ein wenig um. 



> [...] (Nach Einschätzung der User, die vermehrt im AoC Bereich schreiben, wird's vermutlich nicht allzu lange dauern)



Besser?


----------



## Acuria (6. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn ich diese Ebaystatistik etwas seltsam finde muss ich sagen das AOC tatsächlich angenehmer geworden ist sofern man nicht auf einem PVP Server spielt.
Ich habe nach Release das Spiel nach etwa 3 Wochen in die Ecke gefeuert und es vor etwa 1 wieder Reaktiviert.
Nicht schlecht muss ich zugeben obwohl ich sehr Kritisch an das Game herran getreten bin.

Bugs wurden großflächig entfernt bzw. Verbessert.

Da macht es doch Glatt wieder Spass zu Spielen.

Warum Leute ihr Chars verkaufen bzw. welche Kaufen ist mir allerdings bis heut ein Rätsel, wo bleibt denn da der Spielspass.


----------



## Acuria (6. Januar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> In der Tat, also stelle ich den Satz ein wenig um.
> 
> 
> 
> Besser?




Ja so gefällt es ;-)
Sind ja nicht alle so.


----------



## corpescrust (6. Januar 2009)

Man hat schon das Gefühl die Stimmung wird besser !!

Jedenfalls was das Spiel anbelangt.

Aber ich war auch der Meinung ein AOC Account würde für 10&#8364; über den Tisch gehen.
Ich war ganz erstaunt als es vor kurzem in einem andreren Threat hiess die kosten jetzt 70 &#8364;.

Sollte man jetzt über FC -Aktien nachdenken ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC-Spasshaber (6. Januar 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich diese Ebaystatistik etwas seltsam finde muss ich sagen das AOC tatsächlich angenehmer geworden ist sofern man nicht auf einem PVP Server spielt.
> Warum Leute ihr Chars verkaufen bzw. welche Kaufen ist mir allerdings bis heut ein Rätsel, wo bleibt denn da der Spielspass.



Ich komme leider aus beruflichen Gründen nicht oft zum Spielen, daher ist mein Wächter erst Level 71, als ich im September mit dem Suchen angefangen habe, war ich noch in den 40-50ern. Da wollte ich mal sehen, was man mit Level 80 alles so machen kann, die Kombos, die Talente, die Raids und so. Um mal mit den großen mithalten zu können für mich ein probates Mittel, um auch mal in den Genuss des GANZEN Spiels zu kommen.

Natürlich spiegelt das ganze nicht eine offizielle Statistik wieder, und der Vergleich mit Xfire von XDave zieht da. Genausowenig kann man von der Community HIER oder im AOC-FORUM auf die Spieler ingame schliessen. Aber ihr kennt das sicher mit dem "Bauchgefühl". Vor Monaten noch gab es Accounts für n Appel und n Ei und wie Sand am Meer (ja, ok, etwas übertrieben). Heute findet man kaum noch was und es wird teuer! Und seit Monaten hab ich das Gefühl "Hmm.. immer weniger Auktionen". Die Gründe mögen vielschichtig sein und Schwarzseher und Aoc-NICHT-Spaßhaber könnten auch sagen: Klar verkauft das keiner, hat ja keiner mehr auf der Festplatte. Aber ich sehe es positiv, weil ich vom "Bauchgefühl" (und da schliesst sich der kreis) her die Serverpopulation vervielfältigt hat.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Januar 2009)

Früher bin ich meinen AoC-Account nichtmal los geworden, obwohl CE + Mammut + Trinking Cape. Heute bin ich froh darüber! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (6. Januar 2009)

Also bei den Amazon Marketplaces bekommt man immer ne Menge Accounts... ist also eine Milchmädchenrechnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (6. Januar 2009)

ich hab zwar auch keinerlei beweise dafür
auch auf diese e bay geschichte kan man nicht wirklich bauen
aber auch ich habe das gefühl dass das interesse an AoC wieder merklich steigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Protek (6. Januar 2009)

Es stimmt schon, das seltene Ware meistens teurer weg kommt. Aber sind wir auch mal realistisch. Würde wirklich jeder inaktive AoC Spieler seinen Account anbieten, wäre der Preis sehr niedrig. Aussagekräftig ist eine Ebay Statistik nicht, weil sich nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz überhaupt jemals einen Ebay Char kaufen würde. Es gibt natürlich Leute mit zuviel Geld die keine Lust haben von vorne einzusteigen und die kaufen sich dann halt ihren 80er.

Wieso sind 80er Chars also selten? Mangelndes Grundinteresse --> +Char verkaufen kommt für viele nicht in frage, vlt schon weil sich für viele der Aufwand nicht lohnt wegen der paar Euro. Selbst wenn ich 50 Euro für meine hoch gespielten Chars bekomme, deckt das noch lange nicht den Zeitaufwand/Ideellen Wert, auch wenn man es vielleicht nicht mehr spielt und es für einem selbst an Wert verloren hat.

Eigentlich kann man aber sagen das AoC Accounts defintiv kein seltenes Objekt sind, die überhöhten Preise und ihre Gründe sind bei den Anbietern zu finden. Jeder möchte natürlich möglichst viel für sein Char/Spiel. Man könnte schon fast von einem Handelsposten/Auktionshaus verhalten à la Ingame sprechen.

Ist gerade kein Angebot vorhanden, versuch ich doch die Preise in die Höhe zu treiben. Denke das gleiche ist bei Ebay passiert.


----------



## La Saint (6. Januar 2009)

AoC-Spasshaber schrieb:


> Interesse an Aoc steigt belegbar!
> 
> .. eine Menge bla bla entfernt ...
> 
> ...



Darf ich da was zu sagen? Oder werden kritische Posts inzwischen schon automatisch entfernt?

Egal, ich beschränke mich mal auf folgenden Gedanken: bei allen mir bekannten Spielen ist das Verkaufen eines Accounts vom Hersteller verboten und damit illegal. Natürlich scheren sich diverse Accountverkäufer, Goldanbieter und Powerleveler nicht einen Deut darum und bieten ihre Dienste trotzdem an.

Auf der anderen Seite kann es aber auch sein, das im Zuge der Vorratsdatenspeicherung sämtlicher Kommunikation, dem geplanten Bundestrojaner und der seit dem 01.01.09 gültigen Gesetzesänderung, das nicht nur hochgeladener, sondern auch heruntergeladener illegaler Content strafbar ist, vielleicht einige Leute zur Vernunft gekommen sind und von solchen E-Bay-Aktionen einfach die Finger lassen.

Mir fallen übrigens spontan noch ein weiteres halbes Dutzend Gründe ein, warum AoC nicht mehr auf EBay gehandelt wird. Keiner hat irgend etwas damit so tun, das AoC möglicherweise besser  geworden wäre.


cu
Lasaint


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> Egal, ich beschränke mich mal auf folgenden Gedanken: [...]


Was ja auch bedeuten müßte, dass man weniger WoW- oder Warhammer-Accounts bei eBay findet, was aber nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Niko78 (6. Januar 2009)

AoC-Spasshaber schrieb:


> Interesse an Aoc steigt belegbar!...



Der Fazit ist eigentlich, dass die dann alle illegal unterwegs sind ... hurra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Ware wird nur deshalb knapp, weil es immer weniger aktive Accounts gibt und die noch einen haben versuchen, den bestbietend zu verscherbeln.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2009)

*schwerseufz* Also, auch nochmal in diesem Thread: Unterlaßt die persönlichen Angriffe. Ihr dürft Kritik üben, aber nicht andere beleidigen oder anprangern. Solltet ihr Probleme mit einer Person haben, da sie eurer Meinung nach gegen die Forenregeln oder die Netiquette verstößt, dann meldet sie mit dem dafür vorgesehenen Knopf (und nein, das ist nicht der, wo "Antworten" draufsteht).


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht sind auch nur alle Accounts verkauft worden, denn ich denke nicht alle Leute verkaufen den Account, wenn sie aufhören zu spielen.
Doch ich hoffe für alle leidenschaftlichen AoC-Spieler, dass es bessern wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (7. Januar 2009)

Seit wann dürfen Spiele ab 18 bei Ebay verkauft werden?


----------



## KAP91 (7. Januar 2009)

> Auf der anderen Seite kann es aber auch sein, das im Zuge der Vorratsdatenspeicherung sämtlicher Kommunikation, dem geplanten Bundestrojaner und der seit dem 01.01.09 gültigen Gesetzesänderung, das nicht nur hochgeladener, sondern auch heruntergeladener illegaler Content strafbar ist, vielleicht einige Leute zur Vernunft gekommen sind und von solchen E-Bay-Aktionen einfach die Finger lassen



Ich stimme dir zu das man von Ebay Accounts/Aktionen die Finger lassen sollte, allerdings finde ich es doof das gleichzeitig wieder Gerüchte verbreitet werden, der Bundestrojaner ist verfassungswidrig und wurde vergangenes Jahr vom Bundesverfasssungsgericht mit allen seinen Auslagen verboten, hinzu kommt das uns mit diesem Urteil des BVG ein neues Grundrecht zugesprochen, wonach das BKA jetzt um unsere Rechner zu (mittels Trojanern z. B.) durchsuchen einen richterlichen Durchsuchungsbefehl braucht.

Soviel dazu.

Des weiteren ist ja bei AoC gerade Serverzusammenlegung, was meiner Meinung eher darauf hinweißt das es weiter bergab geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Des weiteren sind mir die Argumente des TE nicht so ganz schlüssig!


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Januar 2009)

> Des weiteren ist ja bei AoC gerade Serverzusammenlegung, was meiner Meinung eher darauf hinweißt das es weiter bergab geht


Nur zur Info, falls es an dir vorbeigegangen ist - denn so liest sichs: Das Thema Server-Zusammenlegung kam schon vor ~4 Monaten das erste mal auf. Und was danach passiert, ob bergauf oder bergab, werden wir sehen. Also bitte nicht schonwieder über diese alten Kamellen diskutieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asenerbe (7. Januar 2009)

Die Argumente vom TE, oder ich sag mal lieber Phantasien sind ja wirklich süß.
AOC wird bei EBAY knapp weils so super ist, das keiner mehr den Account verkauft? 
LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann man genau so gut *vermuten*, das in den letzten Monaten alle Accounts verkauft wurden ( oder auch nicht!! ), und in letzter Zeit nicht mehr viel neue gekauft werden, weil das Spiel so mieß ist, und deshalb bei Ebay nicht mehr viel los ist mit den Accounts!

Von Neocron werden auch keine Accounts mehr verkauft. Aber wohl kaum weil das Spiel so im Aufwind ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was hier für Milchmädchenrechnungen aufgestellt werden ist ja echt unglaublich.


PS: In den letzten 2 Monaten hab ich 2 Gamecards auf Ebay verscherbelt. *Für 14 Euro*!
Soviel zum Thema wie super toll das Spiel ankommt....


----------



## Frankyb (7. Januar 2009)

Wow ne lvl 80 Char kostet schon 80 Euro??

Wie blöd muß man sein,um reales Geld für eine fiktive Sache auszugeben.
Was nebenbei auch noch iligal ist laut der Spielehersteller.
Vieleicht ist es ist 30-40 Jahren eine normale Sache,echtes Geld für Fiktive Sachen auszugeben,aber jetzt nocht nicht.

Nur weil wenige,aber teure Acounts, bei Ebay oder sonst wo angeboten werden,heist es nicht, das es mit dem Spiel wieder bergauf geht.

Das ist ne Milchmädchen Rechnung was der Te geschrieben hatt.

Ich habe auch aufgehört zu Spielen.
Ich werde aber den Teufel tuen den Char bei Ebay zu verkaufen.


----------



## Ghoreon (7. Januar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Links und Artikelnummern entfernt.
> Aus Spaß an der Freude lasse ich den Thread solange auf, bis er unsachlich und demagogisch wird. (Nach Einschätzung der User wirds vermutlich nicht allzu lange dauern)



Lieber Noxiel, wir wollen doch nicht gleich übertreiben bitte. Auch wenn Wikipedia nicht das Maß aller Dinge im wissenschaftlichen Bereich ist, für eine kurze Definition muss es grad mal herhalten: 

"Demagogie (von griechisch &#948;&#8134;&#956;&#959;&#962; d&#275;mos „Volk“ und &#7940;&#947;&#949;&#953;&#957; agein „führen“) ist im abwertenden Sinn ideologische Hetze, besonders im politischen Bereich."

(Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demagogie, letzter Abruf am 07.01.2008 um 09:08).


Vor allem wenn man sich anschaut wie der Begriff historisch benutzt wurde und auch heute noch verstanden wird, muss ich nicht wirklich mehr dazu sagen, oder?


----------



## Tiegars (7. Januar 2009)

Moin,

man muss ja schon blöd sein um Chars in Ebay zu kaufen. Ich für meinen Teil würde das nie machen. Da Spiel ich mir lieber eine Figur hoch und geniesse das Spiel. Heutzutage wird eh nix genossen wird nur schnell konsumiert und dann in die Tonne gekloppt. 

Für das Geld bekommst 5-6 AOC. Die werden ja jetzt verscherbelt will ja niemand mehr. Obs bergauf oder bergab geht kann mir eigentlich relativ egal sein. Meines wissens nach haben sie nur die Two PI Teams gekündigt sowie einige CM. Das sagt genug aus^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## La Saint (7. Januar 2009)

Ghoreon schrieb:


> Lieber Noxiel, wir wollen doch nicht gleich übertreiben bitte. Auch wenn Wikipedia nicht das Maß aller Dinge im wissenschaftlichen Bereich ist, für eine kurze Definition muss es grad mal herhalten:
> 
> "Demagogie (von griechisch &#948;&#8134;&#956;&#959;&#962; d&#275;mos „Volk“ und &#7940;&#947;&#949;&#953;&#957; agein „führen“) ist im abwertenden Sinn ideologische Hetze, besonders im politischen Bereich."
> 
> Vor allem wenn man sich anschaut wie der Begriff historisch benutzt wurde und auch heute noch verstanden wird, muss ich nicht wirklich mehr dazu sagen, oder?



Hi Ghoreon,

man muß den Zusammenhang sehen. Demagogie ist es immer nur bei den "Anderen". Bei der eigenen Fraktion dagegen ist es automatisch sachgerechte und objektive Information. 

cu
Lasaint


----------



## etmundi (7. Januar 2009)

Dass das Angebot bei Ebay so gering ist, hat einen enfachen Grund:


Dort dürfen keine Spiele ab 18 verkauft werden!


----------



## La Saint (7. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Für das Geld bekommst 5-6 AOC. Die werden ja jetzt verscherbelt will ja niemand mehr. Obs bergauf oder bergab geht kann mir eigentlich relativ egal sein. Meines wissens nach haben sie nur die Two PI Teams gekündigt sowie einige CM. Das sagt genug aus^^



Das ist mal eine Information. Man hat Waldgeist und seinen Leute das Forenzepter aus der Hand gerissen?

Rofl. Und das, wo er sich doch fast bis zur Selbstaufgabe, quasi in Nibelungentreue, für Funcom in die Bresche geworfen hat. Welch Ironie. Hast du Quellen?

Und zum Thema: Ein gekaufter Account ist vor allem für die Käufer ein Risiko. Illegale Geschäfte kann man nicht einklagen. Wenn also der Verkäufer das Geld einsackt und den Account nicht übergibt, kann man absolut nichts machen. Hat dagegen mit dem Verkauf alles geklappt, dann kann es immer noch passieren, das der Hersteller den Account einfach sperrt. Das hat Blizzard bei WoW schon im großen Stil gemacht. Was aber jetzt nicht heißt, das man sich bei Funcom Sorgen machen müßte. Wer es schon nötig hat, bei gekündigten Accounts weiterhin abzubuchen, der wird auch bei illegalen Accounts nicht so genau hinsehen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Imseos (7. Januar 2009)

Neg Waldgeist steht treu wie die Wacht am Rhein aber die gesamten Moderatoren sind weg aber das is kein ding bei den 200 post die pro Woche kommen macht Waldi das solo


----------



## Tiegars (7. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> Das ist mal eine Information. Man hat Waldgeist und seinen Leute das Forenzepter aus der Hand gerissen?
> 
> Rofl. Und das, wo er sich doch fast bis zur Selbstaufgabe, quasi in Nibelungentreue, für Funcom in die Bresche geworfen hat. Welch Ironie. Hast du Quellen?
> 
> ...


Klar habe ich Quellen ist zwar Offtopic aber naja:

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=104023

Aber nene es geht FC wunderbar. Und eine Masse an neuen Spieler gibts auch. Bin sicher AOC wirds noch zig Jahren geben.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Proximo (7. Januar 2009)

Wie schon erwähnt... die Accounts dürfen nicht gehandelt werden weil sie nur ab 18 verkauft werden dürfen... aber das ist ja nebensächlich...

Diese ganzen Theorien sind natürlich lustig... aber es könnte genau so sein das:

- Inzwischen die meisten Spieler wissen dass AoC ein Flop war (ohne genaue Wertung des Spielinhalts sondern von der Stimmung her) und holen sich so ein Spiel garnichtmehr => weniger potentielle Accounts die verkauf werden können
- Ebay endlich durchgreift und die Auktionen rausnimmt weil sie gegen die E-Bay-AGB verstoßen
- Die meisten Spieler die jetzt noch AoC spielen UND einen Char tatsächlich auf 80 gespielt haben, ihren Account nicht einfach verkaufen und kommerzielle Levelservices Angst haben Accounts preventiv hochzuspielen weil keiner weiß wie es nach der Serverzusammenlegung weitergehen soll. Nebenbei ist schon die potentielle Anzahl der Verkäufer (aufgrund geringer Spielerzahlen) extrem klein geworden, was auch die Anzahl der Privatauktionen merklich drückt.

Soll kein Flame sein, ihr könnt euch eure Gegenangriffe sparen. Dafür aber einen Tread aufzumachen, nur um eine Theorie zu veröffentlichen welche wie ein verzweifelter Versuch seitens Waldgeist klingt nicht seinen Job zu verlieren, kann einfach nicht Basis einer konstruktiven Diskussion sein, vorallem wenn sie lediglich auf Vermutungen aufbaut... und diese durch die rosarote Fanbrille.

Ich wünsche den AoC-Spielern allerdings dass an den Theorien von "AoC-Spasshaber" wenigstens soviel dran ist dass man sagen kann "es gibt einen kleinen aber treuen Stamm an Spielern welche Spaß am Spiel haben"... damit wäre das Überleben von AoC wenigstens gesichert.

MFG Proximo


----------



## Captain Planet (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte vor Weinachten mit WoW aufgehört und hatte mir ernsthaft überlegt mit AoC anzufangen...doch dann lese ich hier auf buffed einen Thread über Cheater in AoC...bäh...dann doch lieber CounterStrike bis zum umfallen.


----------



## Abrox (7. Januar 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor Weinachten mit WoW aufgehört und hatte mir ernsthaft überlegt mit AoC anzufangen...doch dann lese ich hier auf buffed einen Thread über Cheater in AoC...bäh...dann doch lieber CounterStrike bis zum umfallen.



Nicht direkt Cheater, sondern Exploiter.

Das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.

Manche Spieler sind halt so, dass sie lieber die Spielmechanik unfair ausnutzen als normal zu spielen.


----------



## Captain Planet (7. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Nicht direkt Cheater, sondern Exploiter.
> 
> Das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.



...und der Unterschied wäre? Ich weiss nicht was ein "Exploiter" ist.



Abrox schrieb:


> Manche Spieler sind halt so, dass sie lieber die Spielmechanik unfair ausnutzen als normal zu spielen.



...aha, und was machen Cheater?


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Januar 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor Weinachten mit WoW aufgehört und hatte mir ernsthaft überlegt mit AoC anzufangen...doch dann lese ich hier auf buffed einen Thread über Cheater in AoC...bäh...dann doch lieber CounterStrike bis zum umfallen.


Na dann viel Spaß bei CounterStrike! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (7. Januar 2009)

Ein Cheat ist ein eingebauter Code der dazu da ist um ihn zu benutzen. Eigentlich dient dieser zum Test der Produkte, in fast jedem Spiel ist ein solcher Code drin. Auf PC meist Konsolenbefehle. Edit: Dieser ist meist gesperrt für bestimmte Gruppen (zB nur offen für Admin Account, Server Admin, etc)

Ein Exploit ist ein Bug der bestimmte Dinge bewirken kann. (In etwa der Gothic Gegestandsexploit, benutzen und gleichzeitig schlagen lassen). Ihn auszunutzen hat nichts mit Cheats auf sich. Es ist das ausnutzen eines Bugs. Auch eine Art des Exploiten ist das Glitchen.
Anderes Wort: Bug Abusing.

Dann gibts noch Hacking (bestes Beispiel CS). Hacks schreiben die Spielmechanik zum eigentlichen Vorteil um. 



Bei Cheating und Hacking sind die Sachen in einem Onlinespiel schnell bemerkt. Zum einen kann ein Cheatcode entdeckt werden da dieser bekannt ist. Hacking merkt man am Eingriff in die Spielmechanik.


Beim Exploiten ist das wiederum schwer nachzuweisen, da der entsprechende Bug erstmal gefunden werden muss. Und ich denke kaum das Exploiter ihre Tricks einem Offiziellen melden damit dieser behoben wird.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Januar 2009)

Ghoreon schrieb:


> Lieber Noxiel, wir wollen doch nicht gleich übertreiben bitte. Auch wenn Wikipedia nicht das Maß aller Dinge im wissenschaftlichen Bereich ist, für eine kurze Definition muss es grad mal herhalten:
> 
> "Demagogie (von griechisch &#948;&#8134;&#956;&#959;&#962; d&#275;mos &#8222;Volk&#8220; und &#7940;&#947;&#949;&#953;&#957; agein &#8222;führen&#8220 ist im abwertenden Sinn ideologische Hetze, besonders im politischen Bereich."
> 
> ...




Danke für diesen äußerst kleinen, verschwindend geringen Ausflug in die Welt der Geschichte. Es freut mich immer wenn User gelernt haben mit Copy & Paste umzugehen. Jedoch, der Begriff der Demagogie ist mir gut bekannt und wurde von mir auch bewußt in diesem Kontext benutzt. Ich empfehle Dir jedoch zum einen, den kompletten Beitrag von Wikipedia zu lesen und zum anderen, dich in einige der geschlossenen Threads hier im AoC Bereich einzulesen. Sollten daraufhin noch irgendwelche Unklarheiten bestehen aus welchen Gründen ich den Begriff gewählt habe, so stehe ich Dir mit weiteren Antworten per PM zu Verfügung.



La schrieb:


> Hi Ghoreon,
> 
> man muß den Zusammenhang sehen. Demagogie ist es immer nur bei den "Anderen". Bei der eigenen Fraktion dagegen ist es automatisch sachgerechte und objektive Information.
> 
> ...


 
Wie infam, jemandem mangelnde Objektivität zu unterstellen der AoC noch nie gespielt hat. Ein Glück dass du dich in anderen Diskussionen besser informierst, sonst könnten solche Unterhaltungen wirklich sehr ernüchternd sein.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Januar 2009)

Frankyb schrieb:


> Vieleicht ist es ist 30-40 Jahren eine normale Sache,echtes Geld für Fiktive Sachen auszugeben,aber jetzt nocht nicht.


Wieso in 30-40 Jahren? Wie wäre es mit Free-2-Play-MMOs? Die finanzieren sich ausschließlich dadurch, dass Leute echtes Geld für fiktive Sachen ausgeben.


----------



## Captain Planet (7. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Ein Cheat ist ein eingebauter Code ...



Alles klar. Danke!


----------



## La Saint (7. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> Hi Ghoreon,
> man muß den Zusammenhang sehen. Demagogie ist es immer nur bei den "Anderen". Bei der eigenen Fraktion dagegen ist es automatisch sachgerechte und objektive Information.
> cu
> Lasaint
> ...



Man sollte sich nicht jeden Schuh anziehen, auch wenn er zu passen scheint. Wenn du im Gegensatz zu manchem anderen Moderator hier kein offensichtlicher "AoC-Symphatisant" bist, dann trifft dich der möglicherweise oben herauslesbare Vorwurf der mangelnden Objektivität doch garnicht. Warum sich also Streß machen?

Ich differenziere bei den Moderatoren nicht. Moderatoren stellen eine von buffed.de eingesetzte Autorität dar und vertreten damit den Willen von buffed.de.  Also: Moderator = buffed.de. Wenn hier in dem Forum durch Moderatoren Säuberungsaktionen stattfinden, die man sonst nur noch aus dem Funcom-Forum kennt, und die sind in der Geschichte der MMORPGs quasi einzigartig, dann heißt das für mich, das buffed.de die Kritik an Aoc / Funcom unterbinden will. Und nicht irgendein Moderator.

Wie du siehst, es ist also nichts persönliches ^^.

cu
Lasaint


P.S: Spaßig ist übrigens die Vorgehensweise hier. Wenn jemand schreibt "Jo, Alter, AoC ist voll krass scheiße", dann wird er als Spammer bezeichnet und seine Kritik zensiert. Wenn jemand das gleiche begründet und in wohlgesetzten Worten schreibt, dann ist er ein Demagoge und seine Kritik wird ebenfalls zensiert. Wobei ich jetzt natürlich nicht weiß, ob es Noxiel ist, die/der Absätze aus meinen Posts löscht.


----------



## Ghoreon (7. Januar 2009)

Nicht schlecht LaSaint (und da steckt keine Ironie drin). Scharfsinnig analysiert, und damit auch /closed-gefährdet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was Deinen Tip angeht Noxiel, ich habe mir tatsächlich mal einige Posts durchgelesen. Alles was ich da gefunden habe, ist der übliche Forenalltag und Überempfindlichkeit an allen Ecken und Kanten. Ein Thread "schließt" sich von selber, wenn keiner mehr Diskussionsbedarf hat, indem er einfach wegrutscht. Schließt ein Moderator ihn, gibts den zweiten und dritten und n-ten zu diesem Thema (und genau das passiert hier im Forum).

Insofern versteh ich nicht, warum Ihr, zumal Ihr offensichtlich ja nicht mal für den Job bezahlt werdet, Euch diese Sisyphosarbeit macht. Aber das nur am Rande. 

Warum Du den Begriff benutzt hast, hast Du ja jetzt geschrieben, ich glaube allerdings weiterhin, dass Du damit maßlos übertreibst, aber das per PN zu diskutieren wäre wahrscheinlich von wenig Erfolg gekrönt. 

Da mir diese Art von Forumsdiskussionen zu stressig ist, bei denen hinter jeder Ecke einer Sitzt, der auf was achtet, was nicht passt und dann /reported oder /closed, verschwinde ich dann auch wohl mal wieder hier.


----------



## Lillyan (7. Januar 2009)

Kritik ist nicht das selbe wie Untergangsstimmung verbreiten. Wenn jemand einen Thread eröffnet und schreibt, dass ihm grade im Spiel dies und jenes passiert ist und es ihm nicht gefällt oder er einen bösen Bug hatte, der doch endlich mal gefixt werden sollte, dann bleibt diese Kritk stehen. Wenn allerdings der gefühlt 100ste Thread eröffnet wird, weil ein Spieler der schon lange nicht mehr spielt irgendwo einen Artikel gefunden hat der angeblich beweist wie schlecht das Spiel ist und dass es bald untergeht, dann ist das für mich keine fundierte Kritik sondern reine Stimmungsmache und Provokation.

Desweiteren werden hier Provokationen und Beleidigungen anderer Member gelöscht um hier wieder Ruhe einkehren zu lassen. Es mag so wirken als sei man hier härter mit dem Membern als in anderen Forenteilen, was aber einzig und allein daran liegt, dass es in diesem Forenteil leichter ist jeden Thread und jeden Post zu lesen und dass einfach auch sehr viel gemeldet wird und wir so darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden.

Aber da das hier kein "Wir diskutieren hier über die Mods"-Thread ist bitte ich darum zum Thema zurück zu kommen. Weiteres kann per PN mit den Moderatoren oder mit Zam oder Xanthippchen geklärt werden.


----------



## Lanatir (7. Januar 2009)

Kurzer Einwurf: Pro oder Contra AOC mal beiseite gelassen habe ich nach langfristigen Beobachtungen in diesem Forum die Erfahrung gemacht das die Mods hier sowohl bei den pros als auch bei den contras knallhart durchstrafen/löschen/schliessen. Hatte auch am Anfang das Gefühl das man mehr auf der Seite der Fanboys steht, aber habe mittlerweile erkannt das auch diese regelmässig (meist sogar deutlich öfter) verwarnt werden. Parteilichkeit sollte man da also nicht annehmen. Das was hier so an Schliessungen und Verwarnungen die Runde macht haben die User sich einzig und allein selbst zuzuschreiben, egal wo sie nun positioniert sind.


Ach...und zum Thema: Für Everquest 2 werden auf Ebay sogar ÜBERHAUPT KEINE ACCOUNTS mehr verkauft! ALLE schon ausverkauft!!! ALLE weg! EQ2 FTW! Der WOW Killer ist gefunden. Unfassbar, damit ist Everquest 2 das erfolgreichste MMO aller zeiten!


----------



## xCarlos (7. Januar 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Kurzer Einwurf: Pro oder Contra AOC mal beiseite gelassen habe ich nach langfristigen Beobachtungen in diesem Forum die Erfahrung gemacht das die Mods hier sowohl bei den pros als auch bei den contras knallhart durchstrafen/löschen/schliessen. Hatte auch am Anfang das Gefühl das man mehr auf der Seite der Fanboys steht, aber habe mittlerweile erkannt das auch diese regelmässig (meist sogar deutlich öfter) verwarnt werden. Parteilichkeit sollte man da also nicht annehmen. Das was hier so an Schliessungen und Verwarnungen die Runde macht haben die User sich einzig und allein selbst zuzuschreiben, egal wo sie nun positioniert sind.
> 
> 
> Ach...und zum Thema: Für Everquest 2 werden auf Ebay sogar ÜBERHAUPT KEINE ACCOUNTS mehr verkauft! ALLE schon ausverkauft!!! ALLE weg! EQ2 FTW! Der WOW Killer ist gefunden. Unfassbar, damit ist Everquest 2 das erfolgreichste MMO aller zeiten!


pure Polemik - auch wenig hilfreich


----------



## Lilith Twilight (7. Januar 2009)

xCarlos schrieb:


> pure Polemik - auch wenig hilfreich



Auch nicht polemischer als die Behauptung die der TE aufgestellt hat:

"AoC-Accounts bei Ebay werden knapp und teuer"
"Gute Ware wird teurer!"

Also was solls, Polemik gegen Polemik...


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Januar 2009)

xCarlos schrieb:


> pure Polemik - auch wenig hilfreich


Ich fands eher ironisch.


----------



## La Saint (8. Januar 2009)

Ghoreon schrieb:


> Und was Deinen Tip angeht Noxiel, ich habe mir tatsächlich mal einige Posts durchgelesen. Alles was ich da gefunden habe, ist der übliche Forenalltag und Überempfindlichkeit an allen Ecken und Kanten. Ein Thread "schließt" sich von selber, wenn keiner mehr Diskussionsbedarf hat, indem er einfach wegrutscht. Schließt ein Moderator ihn, gibts den zweiten und dritten und n-ten zu diesem Thema (und genau das passiert hier im Forum).



Da du noch nicht solange hier im Forum schreibst, will ich mal ein klein wenig "Geschichtsuntericht" einfließen lassen.

Seit dem 02.06.2008, also kurz nach dem Release, existierte hier im Forum ein Thread mit dem Titel "Einfach schlecht". Dieser Thread stand bis zu seiner Schließung am 20.11.2008 durch Noxiel, also 26 Wochen lang, fast ununterbrochen auf Platz 1 in der Threadliste. Dieser Thread hatte zum Zeitpunkt seiner Schließung 72 Seiten, 1.438 Posts und war 156.376 mal (in Worten: hundertsechsundfünfzigtausend mal) aufgerufen worden. Man kann also wohl annehmen, daß an diesem Thread ein gewisses Interesse bestanden hat.

Und warum? Ganz einfach. Dieser Thread war ein Logbuch der Abgründe von AoC und der Schandtaten von Funcom. Jeder Patch, der mehr neue Bugs hereinbrachte als er alte behob, jede Verlautbarung von Funcom, die sich kurz darauf als Lüge herausstellte, wurde hier dokumentiert und, ich sage es mal so, kontrovers diskutiert. Etwas, was in dem Funcom-Forum unmöglich war, und sich daher mehr und mehr nach buffed.de verlagerte.

Sicherlich gab es auch noch andere Threads, in denen Kritiker auf Fanboiz trafen. Aber der Thread "Einfach schlecht" kanalisierte im Prinzip die Kontrahenten auf einen Punkt. Das man sich dabei nicht an die Gurgel ging, dafür sorgten schon die Moderatoren. Die aber mit leichter Hand moderierten. Geschlossene Threads gab es bis dahin so gut wie nicht. Von kommentarlos gelöschten oder verstümmelten Posts garnicht zu reden. Man schritt nur ein, wenn die Regeln ernsthaft verletzt wurden, zum Beispiel, wenn es zu persönlichen Beleidigungen kam. Aus der Sache selbst hielt man sich raus.

Bis es dann in der ersten Novemberwoche 2008 zu der großen Säuberungswelle kam. Quasi von heute auf morgen wurden alle Threads geschlossen, deren Titel bezogen auf AoC oder Funcom negativ klangen. Mit teilweise an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Gründen. Threads mit einer positiven Aussage im Titel blieben jedoch unbehelligt. Und das, obwohl in diesen Threads ebenfalls Fanboiz und Kritiker aufeinander eindroschen. Die Begründung von Noxiel für die Schließung des Riesenthreads "Einfach schlecht" war zum Beispiel, man hätte in diesem Thread jetzt 2 Tage lang nicht mehr gepostet und damit hätte er sich ja wohl erledigt. Ich frage mich heute noch, ob im/ihr das nicht wenigsten ein bißchen peinlich gewesen ist.

Ab da hatten die Fanboiz Narrenfreiheit. Und die Threadliste wurde sauber. Überall nur eitel Sonnenschein und Threadtitel wie "AoC kaufen? Unbedingt!". Negative Threads kamen nur noch auf ein paar Posts bis sie geschlossen wurden. Ok, nach ein paar Wochen merkten die Moderatoren wohl, das die Leine der Fanboiz wohl doch etwas zu lang gelassen worden war und man klopften ihnen daraufhin gelegentlich ebenfalls auf die Finger. Aber das war dann eher ein liebevoller Klaps als ein ernsthaftes in die Schranken verweisen.

Nun ja, das ist die Geschichte. Jetzt fragt sich der geneigte Leser natürlich, wie es zu diesem Bruch in der Forenmoderation Ende letzten Jahres kam. Hier meine persönliche Erklärung.

Buffed.de hatte irgendwann letzten Jahres ein neues Spielzeug bekommen. Den Foren-Ticker. Jeweils der erste Thread des jeweiligen Allgemeinen Forums eines Spiels wird auf der Startseite angezeigt. Schön plakativ, sodaß absolut jeder darüber stolpert, der über das Portal reinkommt. Dieser Foren-Ticker hat über Monate folgendermaßen ausgesehen:

WoW: Neue Rüstungssets wirklich geil
WAR: Bald geht es los
HdRO: Geniale Erweiterung
AoC: Einfach schlecht

Vermutlich hat irgendwann einmal der Repräsentant eines Publishers (wir wollen ja kein name calling machen) das mitgekriegt und buffed.de dezent darauf hingewiesen, das man es nicht gut finden würde, wenn einer der vertriebenen Titel durchgehend schlechte Schlagzeilen macht und das dies unter Umständen Auswirkungen auf die gemeinsame Zusammenarbeit haben könnte.

Tja, und seit dem ist auf Platz 1 der Threadliste, und damit im Forenticker in der Zeile für AoC, immer ein positiver oder neutraler Titel. Und alles, was für Funcom oder AoC keine Werbung darstellt, wandert schnell per Schließung ein paar Positionen in der Liste nach unten.

Fazit: Die buffed.de-Foren sind nicht (mehr) als neutrale Plattform zu betrachten, sondern sie haben genau wie Herstellerforen eine ergebnisorientierte Moderation. So ist das halt in der freien Marktwirtschaft. Kritik ist geschäftsschädigend und daher unerwünscht. Und daher wird es Funcom in ein paar Jahren auch wieder möglich sein, den selben Stunt abzuziehen, den sie vorher mit AO und jetzt mit AoC über die Bühne gebracht haben.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## etmundi (8. Januar 2009)

@La Saint

kann dir nur voll zustimmen.


----------



## Maladin (8. Januar 2009)

Wenn ihr eine markttechnische Zensur vermutet, kann ich euch beruhigen. Es gibt genügend Threads, die jedes MMO anprangern. Natürlich ist Blizzard und World of Warcraft der Liebling aller und wird oft angegriffen. Wir greifen dann ein, wenn das Geflame Überhand nimmt und das Löschen der Offtopc Beiträge einfach zu umständlich wird und dem Nutzen in keinem Verhältnis gegenüber steht. 

Genauso reinigen wir auch Themen in jedem anderen Bereich. Wir Moderatoren machen keinen Unterschied und wir müssen es auch nicht. Unsere Verantwortlichkeit ist die Einhalteung der Nettiquette und der Forenrichtlinien. 

Wenn ihr begründete Zweifel habt an unserer Neutralität, schreibt mir eine PN und ich bin gerne bereit Stellung zu nehmen dazu. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, solche Bedenken ausräumen zu können. 

_Was dieses Thema betrifft ... bleibt bitte beim Thema und rutscht nicht in den Offtopic oder flamet herum. _

/wink maladin


----------



## Lillyan (8. Januar 2009)

Thema *"AoC-Accounts bei Ebay werden knapp und teuer"*.... deine Verschwörungstheorien in allen Ehren, aber es wäre nett, wenn ihr auf das Thema zurück kommt (und nein, das ist keine Bitte mehr). Ich habe auch keine Lust mich hier (schon wieder) zu rechtfertigen. Wer die letzten Seiten des erwähnten Threads liest wird sich sein eigenes Bild machen können.


----------



## Maladin (8. Januar 2009)

Offtopic gefressen ...

/wink maladin


----------



## German Psycho (8. Januar 2009)

AoC-Spasshaber schrieb:


> Interesse an Aoc steigt belegbar!
> 
> Ich verfolge seit Monaten mittels einiger Tools bei Ebay die Account-Verkäufe, weil ich mir mal nen 80er zulegen wollte. Es ist auffällig, dass es immer weniger Accounts zu verkaufen gibt. Und die wenigen, die angeboten werden, werden immer teuerer! Konnte man früher noch eine 80er Bärenschaminf für knappe 10 Euro bekommen XXX, so kostet heute ein Dämonologe Level 80 schon über 70 Euro XXX
> Zur Zeit werden nur noch drei Accounts gehandelt, morgen abend wird es aller Voraussicht nach nur noch ein einziger sein:
> XXX



bis hierhin sicherlich richtig.



AoC-Spasshaber schrieb:


> Das bedeutet: Die Ware wird knapp, weil viele sie behalten (um zu spielen). Dadurch steigt der Preis für die knappen Waren, die noch angeboten werden da viele sie besitzen möchten.
> 
> Ich schliesse daraus: Wer AoC hat, verkauft es nicht (mehr)! Wer es haben möchte, zahlt gern mehr dafür als noch vor drei Monaten!
> 
> Fazit: AoC macht Spaß!



hier versuchst du deine statistiken zu interpretieren. deine interpretation ist sicherlich eine mögliche.

evtl. sehen die leute die es spielen auch, dass das game immer schlechter wird und wollen potentiellen käufern dieses spielerlebnis nicht zumuten?


----------



## Noxiel (8. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> Bis es dann in der ersten Novemberwoche 2008 zu der großen Säuberungswelle kam. Quasi von heute auf morgen wurden alle Threads geschlossen, deren Titel bezogen auf AoC oder Funcom negativ klangen. Mit teilweise an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Gründen. Threads mit einer positiven Aussage im Titel blieben jedoch unbehelligt. Und das, obwohl in diesen Threads ebenfalls Fanboiz und Kritiker aufeinander eindroschen. Die Begründung von Noxiel für die Schließung des Riesenthreads "Einfach schlecht" war zum Beispiel, man hätte in diesem Thread jetzt 2 Tage lang nicht mehr gepostet und damit hätte er sich ja wohl erledigt. Ich frage mich heute noch, ob im/ihr das nicht wenigsten ein bißchen peinlich gewesen ist.




Ihm, ich bin ein ihm. 

Und peinlich könnte mir nur etwas sein, dass ich zu unrecht oder ungerechtfertigt geschlossen hätte. Ich kann verstehen, dass Menschen mit einem gravierenden Drang nach Aufmerksamkeit und ausgeprägtem Geltungsbedürfnis mit manchen Begründungen in Hierachien nicht einverstanden sind, allerdings sollte das doch nicht auf einzelne User in Buffed zutreffen. Und im Gegensatz zum User, der ja in abgesteckten Grenzen völlige Narrenfreiheit genießt, was seine Meinung über oder zu gewissen Dingen betrifft, halte ich es ein wenig anders mit meinem Urteil. Ich hatte ja auch eigentlich nicht mehr vor in diesem Thread zu schreiben, schon alleine um ihn nicht allzuweit vom Sinn zu entfernen aber wie ich sehe La Saint, interessiert es Dich damals wie heute (da sich deine Brüder im Geiste bisher nicht gemeldet haben, beschränke ich mich auf dich, gemeint sind aber natürlich alle) nicht im geringsten was denn vom Thema zu erwarten ist, solange es denn die Opferrolle bzw. Märtyrerrolle im pro propagandistischen AoC Bereich auszufüllen gibt.



Ghoreon schrieb:


> Und was Deinen Tip angeht Noxiel, ich habe mir tatsächlich mal einige Posts durchgelesen. Alles was ich da gefunden habe, ist der übliche Forenalltag und Überempfindlichkeit an allen Ecken und Kanten. Ein Thread "schließt" sich von selber, wenn keiner mehr Diskussionsbedarf hat, indem er einfach wegrutscht. Schließt ein Moderator ihn, gibts den zweiten und dritten und n-ten zu diesem Thema (und genau das passiert hier im Forum).



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass du dies hier nicht mehr lesen wirst, völlig unkommentiert möchte ich es doch nicht lassen.

Der übliche Forenalltag und die Überempfindlichkeiten ist das, was nach diversen Verwarnungen, Schreibsperren und Löschungen mit Gewalt hergestellt werden musste, da weder Pro noch Contra in der Lage waren sich in gesitteter Form zu unterhalten. Die geschlossenen Threads sind schlussendlich nur die traurige Konsequenz der Unfähigkeit einzelner Gruppierungen, sich hier im Forum auf einer sachlichen und distanzierten Basis zu unterhalten. Du wirst in allen Threads mehrere Aufforderungen von Moderatoren finden sich nicht untereinander zu beleidigen, zu provozieren sondern sich netiquette-konform zu verhalten.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Januar 2009)

> evtl. sehen die leute die es spielen auch, dass das game immer schlechter wird und wollen potentiellen käufern dieses spielerlebnis nicht zumuten?


Was ist das denn für eine Logik? *Marktschreier* "Ich verkaufe hier meinen AoC-Account. Da das Game aber immer schlechter wird, möchte ich euch potentiellen Käufern dieses Spielerlebnis nicht zumuten. Deswegen liegt das Einstiegsgebot bei 70,- &#8364;. Und nein, ich habe auch kein schlechtes Gewissen, euch für dieses schlechte Spielerlebnis, was ich euch eigentlich nicht zumuten will, auch noch richtig tief in die Tasche zu greifen." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## German Psycho (8. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Logik? *Marktschreier* "Ich verkaufe hier meinen AoC-Account. Da das Game aber immer schlechter wird, möchte ich euch potentiellen Käufern dieses Spielerlebnis nicht zumuten. Deswegen liegt das Einstiegsgebot bei 70,- €. Und nein, ich habe auch kein schlechtes Gewissen, euch für dieses schlechte Spielerlebnis, was ich euch eigentlich nicht zumuten will, auch noch richtig tief in die Tasche zu greifen."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es geht nicht um die drei die jetzt teurer verkaufen sondern um die unzähligen die gar nicht mehr verkaufen ... ;-)

ich wollt auch nur darauf hinweisen, dass das fazit was am ende gezogen wird, ebenfalls völlig haltlos ist. vielleicht hat es andere gründe, dass der preis steigt. das muss auf keinen fall was mit dem spielspass zu tun haben.

andere möglichkeit: die leute die aussteigen wollten sind zum grössten teil ausgestiegen und haben ihre acc verkauft. die die es jetzt noch tun haben mehr zeit und geld investiert und wollen mehr einnehmen.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Januar 2009)

Ja. Wer solche Statistiken für bare Münze nimmt, ist selber schuld.


----------



## xdave78 (8. Januar 2009)

LOL..jetzt steigen sogar die MoDs mit ein ind ie Parade.
Genau das selbe wie in allen anderen "aus unerfindlichen Gründen" geschlossenen Threads. Flames, Provokationen, Halbwahrheiten. Ne Diskussion ist mir diese gesitige diarrhoe nicht mehr Wert. .

Ich finde Accounthandel im allgemeinen Beschi..öh...bescheiden. Ich meine wer zB nen WOW Char mit EPIC T15 und Uberroxxorimbaseltenwaffe für einige hundert oder tausend Euro kauft hat einfach mal eienn an der Waffel. Da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab. Auf der anderen Seite wenn es so Bleppos gibt...warum dann nicht seinen Account verkaufen? OK es ist nicht legal...aber wie gross ist schon die Chance erwischt zu werden? Ich würds halt nur aus ideellen Gründen NICHT tun. Aber es gibt da draussen mehr als genug Leute die keinerlei Ideale und Skrupel haben solang sie sich im Schutze der Annonymität des Netzes sicher fühlen. 


LG

PS: Blizzard macht auch kritische Threads dicht oder löscht sie gleich. Könnt ja gerne mal nen Thread eröffnen mit nem einschlägigen Titel und darin aufs übelste rumflamen. Ma sehn wie lang der steht...


----------



## xCarlos (8. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Offtopic gefressen ...
> 
> /wink maladin


Also ich will ja nicht meckern ... sicher war das offtopic .... genau wie das "Ding" von La Saint - auf das sich mein post bezog. Warum wird dieser peinliche Erguß nicht gelöscht? Entweder alle, die offtopic sind oder eben nicht - solange sie nicht beleidigend sind. Je nach Lust und Laune find ich nicht ok - kein Wunder das ab und an der Vorwurf der Parteilichkeit aufkommt.

Und zum Thema ..... NIEMALS kann der Preis von Ebay account-Verkäufen ein Bild über die Qualität eines Spiels repräsentieren oder die Anzahl der Spieler. Ich bin AOC-Spieler (hier auch oft abschätzig Fanboy genannt) - aber das ist schon an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Januar 2009)

Langsam wird es echt langweilig als parteilich tituliert zu werden.... egal was man löscht, von einer der beiden Seiten kommt immer genau das als Argument.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Von dieser Linie an wird jedes OffTopic ohne weitere Diskussion gelöscht


----------



## Hinterhältiger (8. Januar 2009)

Man kauft keine accounts bei ebay... tztztztz.. xD


----------



## Niko78 (8. Januar 2009)

Punkt 1: Ebay-Verkauf - denke da sind einige-viele auf die Schnautze gefallen weil sich der Account halt so gar nicht verkaufen lässt. 
Punkt 2: könnte es ja auch sein, dass "Verkaufen" eigentlich illegal ist und somit gesperrter Account.
Punkt 3: AoC ist sowas von uninteressant und die Verkäufer haben NULL Gebote bekommen und möchten keine Spesen mehr bezahlen für nochmal anbieten.

Daraus nun was zu basteln das AoC auf einmal das gefragteste Game ist, nun das ist wohl mehr als weit hergeholt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghoreon (8. Januar 2009)

@Noxiel: Doch noch zur Kenntnis genommen, und das reicht mir auch so. In positivem Sinne kein Bedarf mehr, über diese OT zu whinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic (weils mich entgegen meiner Ankündigung doch irgendwie nicht löslässt^^): Ich bin der Meinung, dass es ein weitverbreiteter Irrglaube ist, das Verkaufen von Accounts sei "illegal". Das ist vielleicht gegen die AGB des Betreibers, AGBs repräsentieren jedoch nicht geltendes deutsches Recht (_und können dies auch nicht aushebeln_, wie z.B. bei unsinnigen Verweisen gewerblich tätiger Ebay-Händler, sie gäben keine Gewährleistung, was einfach nur falsch ist, aber das nur am Rande). Mit anderen Worten: Man riskiert zwar, dass der Account gesperrt wird (hoffentlich nachdem man die Kohle kassiert hat, der andere war sich ja über die Risiken genauso bewusst und hat damit Pech gehabt^^), zivilrechtlich belangt werden kann man dafür nicht. Man verkauft ja in dem Sinne nicht das geistige Eigentum, sondernd ie Arbeit, die man in die Erstellung des Chars gesteckt hat. Findige Rechtskundige mögen mir da widersprechen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass man da völlig Didkussionslos einen Copyright-Verstoß draus machen kann.

Was die sogenannten "Statistiken" des TE angeht: Statistik funzt ein bissl anders (ich kenn mich damit aus) und es kann viele Gründe dafür geben, dass keiner Chars verkauft. Deine Interpretation ist eine von vielen, aber statistisch alles andere als wasserdicht. War ja schließlich ne Beobachtung und kein statistischer Test oder sonstwas. Vielleicht spielt auch keiner mehr AoC und hat deshalb auch keine Chars, die er/sie verkaufen kann. Oder das Game ist wirklich so gut, dass niemand verkaufen will. Wie Du siehst, ist Deine Schlussfolgerung mitnichten zwingend.


----------



## Abrox (8. Januar 2009)

Ghoreon schrieb:


> @Topic (weils mich entgegen meiner Ankündigung doch irgendwie nicht löslässt^^): Ich bin der Meinung, dass es ein weitverbreiteter Irrglaube ist, das Verkaufen von Accounts sei "illegal".



Davon ab:

Bei E-Bay dürfen keine Waren ohne Judendfreigabe zur Auktion angeboten werden. (Deswegen bekommt man dort auch nur Massagestäbe)


----------



## Ghoreon (8. Januar 2009)

Das ist natürlich in diesem speziellen Fall richtig (auch wenns hier wieder ne Frage der Ebay AGB ist und somit allerhöchstens die Auktion gelöscht werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## La Saint (8. Januar 2009)

Im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung, das auf EBay kaum illegal AoC-Accounts gehandelt werden, weil AoC im Gegensatz zu WoW mit 18+ freigegeben ist  und EBay da ein Auge drauf hat ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------

